# Dell SX280 PSU



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

All right, here's my dilema. I recently purchased a Dell SX280, which happens to be an Ultracompact Form. Well, it has a 220w 13v external power supply. Did some research and found it doesn't have any more powerful versions. 

Now my question is would it be possible to buy a more powerful internal power supply for a dell and hav it setting outside of the computer while still hooked up. According to a friend of mine, it's possible, and I'd just need some sort of support for it, but my concern is potential wiring differences and possible motherboard overload. Any ideas on how I should go about getting a more powerful supply?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not really they are not standard boards and have their own power scheme for the connections, SX280's are purpose built computers to fit a business need. 

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/dell-optiplex-sx280/4505-3118_7-30994245.html


----------



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

But wouldn't two Dells be similar, and reverse compatible with each other?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not necessarily what are you trying to do that requires more power?


----------



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

This particular SX280 comes with 2.8 ghz(single core), 2 GB DDR2 RAM in DIMM Slots, and a PCI Express Card. I was planning on replacing the two 1G Ram Cards with 2GB versions designed for the SX280, and a compact video card. 

I have about a week before the computer comes in, but I'm thinking about just reselling it and cutting my losses to get a computer more towards gaming, unless I can resolve the issues here.


----------



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

Hivetyrant said:


> All right, here's my dilema. I recently purchased a Dell SX280, which happens to be an Ultracompact Form. Well, it has a 220w 13v external power supply. Did some research and found it doesn't have any more powerful versions.
> 
> Now my question is would it be possible to buy a more powerful internal power supply for a dell and hav it setting outside of the computer while still hooked up. According to a friend of mine, it's possible, and I'd just need some sort of support for it, but my concern is potential wiring differences and possible motherboard overload. Any ideas on how I should go about getting a more powerful supply?


I'm sorry, I mistyped that. It's 220w 12v


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will never be a good for gaming it's just not designed to do that In fact I've never seen one with any expansion slots and there's no room in the case to put a card,
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opsx260/en/ug/sysbrd.htm#1100517


----------



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

This is an sx_*280*_. There is a single PCI Express slot in it, though with some space constraints.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My bad but I still don't remember them having a PCI slot> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/opsx280/en/ug/about.htm#1103201


----------



## Hivetyrant (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, I guess I am going to just resell it. Got any suggestions for websites? I was thinking Ebay, but everyone expects you to sell dirt cheap there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Craig's List?


----------



## infiniteingnuty (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes, you can run it off of a standard desktop PSU. 
You will need to fabricate your own plug. I chopped up an ATX MoBo connector and spliced it in to a four way hard drive power plug (from an old Y splitter). This way, I can use any PSU I have laying around. 
Simply jumper the power on pin (14/Green to ground/black) to keep the PSU running. I ran mine for months like that until I found one cheap enough on eBay. 
One of the downsides is that the fan is noisy and there are a bunch of other wires hanging out of the PSU. 
Never had a problem with power or overheating. 
For wiring info, check DA-2 pinout or here DA-2 pinout


----------

